
Bias Against Novelty in Science: Cautionary Tale for Bibliometric Indicators - ALee
http://www.nber.org/papers/w22180
======
curiousgal
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11865783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11865783)

